# Baby's temp 34.8?? Updated on p2



## ellie27

Anna woke up screaming there.

I picked her up and her neck and head were really sweaty.

Took her temp - thinking it would be high.

Armpit thermometer is reading 34.8 - done a few times and always around 34.8 - it says on instructions it should read 35.2 - 36.8.

As she felt really sweaty I was expecting her temp to be at the higher end of the range!

She seems fine, OH is holding her and she has calmed down.

She is teething at the moment.

Anyone?:flower:


----------



## jenkins

Hmm could the sweating have made her a little chilly? 

I think with the underarm ones they read about 1 degree cooler than it would orally so that would take it up a bit? 

Sorry couldn't be any more help xx


----------



## Bumbled Bee

I'd phone nhs 24, or at least check google.... but i'm a serial googler.


----------



## ellie27

Bumbled Bee said:


> I'd phone nhs 24, or at least check google.... but i'm a serial googler.

I have put her back to bed, she seemed ok - oh, now I am worried!:shrug:


----------



## PreggyEggy

That's very low...armpit may not be accurate, but I think it's defiantly worth ringing NHS direct. Have you got access to an in ear thermometer? They're great.


----------



## Wellington

Check your temperature with the same thermometer just to see if it's registering that low for everyone.


----------



## lozzy21

When iv used armpit ones in the past, unless there hospital grade its allways said to add 1 to the result so that would take it up to a normal result.


----------



## bekkie

Wellington said:


> Check your temperature with the same thermometer just to see if it's registering that low for everyone.

^^ that's what we do to get a base temperature. 

if you're concerned though definitely give a call, when Bobby was sick and his temp was low we were told to keep him close and get blankets on him to warm him up and if his temp didn't rise we were supposed to take him in, but he warmed up pretty quickly.


----------



## WW1

That sounds like a thermometer error to me! Below 35 is considered hypothermia and if LO is sweating then it's very unlikely she's hypothermic!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothermia

I'd test the thermometer on yourself and then check that it is snugly in her armpit when testing (and not sticking out the other side!) I agree with the others who have said you need to add a degree to the armpit one. I recall being told that as well. 

I hope your LO is okay :hugs:


----------



## yourstruly10

Hey, just wanted to say i have an under the armpit thermometer for my daughter its a 60 second read out one but the health nurse advised that i keep it under her armpit for another 60 seconds after because they tend to go up a bit still after it has beeped and read the temperature. I find when i leave it another 60 seconds it does go up about another degree or a bit more even. hope this helps a little.


----------



## ellie27

So, just took me and OH's temp and they are 35.9 and 36.1 - perfectly within the range.

She is happily sleeping, so she must be ok surely?? Felt her neck and she is not sweaty anymore but just comfortable warm neck feeling if that makes sense?
:flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Id leave it for a bit and take it again, It might have just been a dodgy reading


----------



## jenkins

Maybe it was just not quite snug enough before? Can you do it again or will it wake her. Of course I'm not a doctor lol but maybe the sweat had cooled her down, it wasn't quite snug or thermometer was being weird lol


----------



## IvyBaby

When we have fever body starts to release sweat to cool down, I think that's what happened to your daughter. Rectal or ear (tympanic) measurements are much more accurate.


----------



## Scally

Izzy had a temperature under 35 for three days when she was teething- taken by ear thermometer. We took her to the docs who gave us some advice- he said dress her how we usually would, dont try to overdress as she will then sweat and that makes her colder. He said that if her temp went to 33 to take her back. She was having night sweats with her teething too which was making her colder. It could be worth a visit to the docs as a sign of an infection is also a low temp (never knew that but the doc said), but with us it was most definitely teething. I think a low temp is scary, as with a high one u can treat it, but with a low there is nothing u can do.


----------



## Scally

Hows her temperature now hun? x


----------



## ellie27

Scally said:


> Hows her temperature now hun? x

Hey - thanks for all your advice!

She seems to be back to her normal self. She slept through the night. I popped my head in every time I woke up - which was about 5 times!

She was fine all day today - took her breakfast and lunch and temp is normal.

Maybe I just didnt have the thermometer there long enough to take an accurate enough reading?? But she was really sweaty?? I dont know?? 

She is ok now and I will just keep an eye on her over next couple days - if she is all sweaty again and/or low temp I will call nhs.

Thanks everyone!:flower:


----------



## hannahR

Glad all is ok. xx


----------



## ellie27

Update

Last night Anna woke up 4 times screaming and wouldnt stop screaming for ages. She was burning hot. Temperature 37.5 - quite the opposite of the night before!!

We stripped her and cooled and calmed her down and then she would sleep another hour then wake up screaming burning hot again.

Phoned nhs24 and they advised calpol and said although she has a high-temp its not an emergency.

This morning she coughed up her breakfast and then only took 3 oz milk drink.

She has been sleeping pretty much all day - she is still really warm. She cant really do anything! She sat up on her own for a minute then just rolled over and tried to crawl and could only move knees once then collapsed to the floor and fell asleep.

Took her to docs at 11am and they gave her the once-over and said she seems fine except the high-temp and just advised the calpol and plenty of fluids.

She has only taken the 3oz milk and 1oz juice and a small little yeos yoghurt. I am hoping this is just a 24hr thing!!
:flower:


----------



## louandivy

I think under armpit thermometers show up a little lower in regards to the temp? She was probably sweating from screaming! I'd invest in an ear thermometer if I were you, they are a great investment :) Really don't think you need to worry hun.

Ooops sorry I just read the update! Hope she is feeling better soon, 37.5 is just a low temp so nothing to get too worried about! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

sounds just like the bug J had a few weeks ago, was the same for 5 days. Also slept through but since then has woken every hour ever night! hope shes better soon xxxx


----------



## lisa9999

Aww hope she is feeling better soon
Sophie has had a cough and a cold (no high temp) and has been off her food for a couple of days but seems lots better today.
There must be lots of bugs going around!


----------

